# كامل تفاصيل مؤتمر الطاقة المتجددة 2007 أبوظبي



## م.محمد الكردي (4 يناير 2007)

مرفق ملف بور بوينت وفيه البرنامج

ومرفق نموذج التسجيل

أتمنى أن أقابل منكم زملاء في هذا المؤتمر الهام والراقي والذي حسب ما ستجدون

في برنامجه يجمع أكبر علماء هذا المجال من كل أنحاء العالم....

لمراسلة منسقي المؤتمر

1) المنسقة

*Manisha Pillai*
_Conference Coordinator_
_Environment Agency - Abu Dhabi_
_P. O. Box : 45553_
_Abu Dhabi__, United Arab Emirates_
_Tel : 00971 2 693 4441_
_Fax : 00971 2 6817359_
_E-mail : __mpillai*ead.ae_ 
_Website: __www.ead.ae_ 

2) الاستضافة وتأمين مكان إقامة

Tel : 00971 2 6221100
Fax : 00971 2 6220020
e-mail: raed*atbholidays.ae or atbtour*emirates.net.ae


----------



## المهندس (4 يناير 2007)

ما شاء الله..

الله يعطيك ألف عافية أخي محمد على هذا المؤتمر ..
تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق و الاستفادة منه ..


تحياتي


----------



## مصطفى حمزه (4 يناير 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا و نتمنى رؤيتكم فى المؤتمر اذا وفقنا الله لحضورة


----------



## مهندس طيار (4 يناير 2007)

كم حقيقي اسعدني التفصايل الضقيقه للموضوع 

مشكور اخي حقا


----------



## ابو البكر (4 يناير 2007)

مشكور استاذ محمد وللصدفة انا سأكون بعون الله في دبي بعد بضعة ايام ولكن الصعوبة 
بحضور مثل هذا المؤتمر هي اللغة كيف استطيع ان افهم ما يقال بشكل صحيح وكامل 

شكرا اخي محمد معلومة قيمة جدا


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (4 يناير 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## kh_digital (5 يناير 2007)

بالتوفيق إنشاء الله


----------



## ماهر دعاس (5 يناير 2007)

شكرا على التواصل و المعلومة


----------



## ABDO1983 (5 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## muhammed alkhateeb (5 يناير 2007)

thank u very much brother


----------



## محسن 9 (5 يناير 2007)

ارجو لك التوفيق ودوام الصحة وارجو ان تضع ملخصا في المنتدى لما ستجده مع كل الشكر والتقدير للجميع


----------



## عبد الجبار (5 يناير 2007)

جزاك االله خيرا أخى الكريم

وجعله الله فى ميزان حسناتك


----------



## torki (5 يناير 2007)

اشكركم وجزاكم الله خيرا
وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## Mahmoud_emad (5 يناير 2007)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*


----------



## bassimm (5 يناير 2007)

شكرا لكم وجزاكم الله الف خير
باسم


----------



## فهد_fahad (5 يناير 2007)

*الف شكر*

شكرا لك اخي الكريم على هذه المعلومه

كما اتمنى من ادارة الموقع ان تنشأ منتدى خاص بالمعارض والمؤتمرات والندوات الخاصه بالهندسه والتقنية والتي تقام في الوطن العربي حيث يتم الاعلان عنها من خلال هذا المنتدى المتخصص

هذا اقتراح للفائده العامه

وتقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## almasallah (5 يناير 2007)

شكرا على هذا المؤتمر ونتمنى المشاركة


----------



## hamoodaty (5 يناير 2007)

لكم الخيرة في ما اختاره الله من علم ومعرفة وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء على تحديث اخبار المؤتمرات المهمة


----------



## جواد كرم (5 يناير 2007)

مشكور يااخي


----------



## asj (5 يناير 2007)

جزيل الشكر واطال الله في عمركم


----------



## i_laith (5 يناير 2007)

احسنتم اخي العزيز .. وفقكم الله


----------



## علي فاضل يوسف (5 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك وشكراً جزيلاً :33:


----------



## zoubir (5 يناير 2007)

شكرا لكم وجزاكم الله الف خير
رب يخليكم لينا


----------



## صناعة المعمار (5 يناير 2007)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم



المهندس قال:


> ما شاء الله..
> 
> الله يعطيك ألف عافية أخي محمد على هذا المؤتمر ..
> تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق و الاستفادة منه ..
> ...



بارك الله بك أخي الفاضل :30:​


----------



## ريان (5 يناير 2007)

مشكور أخ م.محمد وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## alawy4 (5 يناير 2007)

يجزيك خير من رب العالمين
يعطيك العافية


----------



## ngs_t (5 يناير 2007)

ارجوا من من يحضر المؤتمر ان يقوم بعمل تسجيل صوتي و تقرير لما تم في المؤتمر


----------



## hamoudeh_007 (5 يناير 2007)

انا في ابو ظبي و أتمنى حضور المؤتمر و لكن كيف؟


----------



## hisham badawi (5 يناير 2007)

الف شكر 
ان شاء الله بالتوفيق


----------



## mostafa Eid (5 يناير 2007)

*جزاكم الله خيرا*

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## لواء سعد (5 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
اخي مهندس محمد جزاك الله خيرا .. ارجو ان اتمكن من المشاركة في هذا المؤتمر لانه ضمن اختصاصي ..


----------



## جمال أحمد2006 (5 يناير 2007)

شكرا مع تمنياتي لك بالتوفيق دائما

جمال


----------



## احلى مهندسة (5 يناير 2007)

اخي العزيز كيف اتكمن من المشاركة... لقد قمت بتحميل المرفقات و لكن لا اعرف كيف ارسل البيانات... هل اقوم بارسالها الى ال***** الموجود ام ماذا؟؟؟


----------



## اسعد الربيعى (5 يناير 2007)

مشكور جزاكم الله


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (5 يناير 2007)

الأخوة الأكارم سألخص طريقة المشاركة

1) هناك رقم اتصال مباشر وضعته لمنسقة المؤتمر يمكن الاتصال بها مباشرة وهي تعطيكم الطريقة بالتفصيل.

2) لمن لا يريد الاتصال

المؤتمر 4 - 5 أيام

التكلفة 150 دولار

تدفع حسب ما فهمت منهم كحوالة بنكية أو في نفس المكان مباشرة

العنوان موضع في ملفات التحميل ولمزيد عنه يمكنكم مراسلتهم على الايملات التي وضعتها لهم

مازال لديكم الوقت الكافي فالمؤتمر في 28 هذا الشهر

فعلا أتمنى أن لا يحول شيء دون حضوري للمؤتمر وأتمنى أيضا أن ألتقي بمجموعة من أعضاء الملتقى هناك

شكرا لكم على المرور


----------



## ابو مرتضى (5 يناير 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا اخي العزيز


----------



## عطور ليبيا (5 يناير 2007)

شكرا لك اخى م.محمد الكردى على هذا الموضوع الرائع وجزاك الله كل الخير لانك دائما فى خدمة ومصلحة اعضاء منتدانا الجميل......بارك الله فيك


----------



## فائزة احمد (5 يناير 2007)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## فائزة احمد (5 يناير 2007)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء وجعله الله في ميزان حسناتكم


----------



## أحمد سيد سليمان (5 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خيراً
للحرص علي نشر المعلومة
نفعنا الله بك وأنفعك بنا


----------



## ظافر مجيد الكبيسي (5 يناير 2007)

_بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم_

السلام عليكم ......
شكرأ اخي محمد على هذا المشاركه القيمه وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء.


----------



## malki (5 يناير 2007)

Merci beaucoup


----------



## waleed_waly (5 يناير 2007)

ارجو لك التوفيق ودوام الصحة وارجو ان تضع ملخصا في المنتدى لما ستجده مع كل الشكر والتقدير للجميع


----------



## م.جمال البطراوي (5 يناير 2007)

الاخوة الاعزاء
تحياتي لكم واشكركم جزيل الشكر
ساقوم بعرض الامر على مجلس الادارة في شركة توزيع كهرباء محافظات غزة 
وسنكون على تواصل ان شاء الله
اخوكم
م. جمال البطراوي


----------



## طه احمد منير (5 يناير 2007)

مشكور أستاذ محمد 
ووفق الله الى ما يحبه ويرضاه وجعله في ميزان حسناتك 
ونتمنى ان تعم الفائدة على الجميع 
وكل عام وانتم بخير وبتطوير مستمر


----------



## جمال الهمالي اللافي (5 يناير 2007)

تمنياتي لكم بالتوفيق


----------



## اسلام زيكا (5 يناير 2007)

الله الموفق باذن الله كان بودى ان احضر لكن الظروف تمنعنى واتمنى منكم تخبرونا بما جرا فى المؤتمر ونتائجه وبالتوفيق بازن الله
اخوكم اسلام من القاهرة


----------



## رشا محمد زينهم (5 يناير 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## الشماخ (5 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## عمر النوبي (5 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم 
مشكور أستاذ محمد 
و أن شاء الله تستفيد من هذا المؤتمر حق إستفادة.


----------



## الممدوح (5 يناير 2007)

مشكور استاذ محمد والله يعطيك الصحة والسلامة ,,,,


----------



## hisham_as2008 (5 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك ....


----------



## الفارس المظلوم (5 يناير 2007)

مشكووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووووور


----------



## aw-eng (5 يناير 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## swic (5 يناير 2007)

يسلموووووووووووووو


----------



## حميدو كاشف (5 يناير 2007)

شمكور أخي محمد
حميدو


----------



## eng.jihad (6 يناير 2007)

ألف شكرا لكم على المعلومات المفيدة و وفقكم الله لكل خير


----------



## raad (6 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيكم
كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## عقيل ابو مسلم (6 يناير 2007)

شكرا لكم زجزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## محمد هليل (6 يناير 2007)

جزاك االله خيرا أخى الكريم


----------



## عمار وهيب (6 يناير 2007)

الله يبارك بيك يا اخ محمد على هذا المؤتمر والى نشاطات اخرى انشالله


----------



## محمد حسين احمد (6 يناير 2007)

اولا كل عام والشعب العربي بالف خير وسلام واعتبر هذه احلى عيدانية وجزاكم الله الخير والجد لاكثر من هذا


----------



## HOMAM (6 يناير 2007)

أرجو ان تقوم أخي الكريم باعطائي فكرة عن موضوع الطاقات المتجددة 
لأنني متردد اذا كنت لح اختص بهذا المجال !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Darsho2005 (6 يناير 2007)

اين هو الموضوع ؟


----------



## mizobub (6 يناير 2007)

Many THANKS..........


----------



## engawy (6 يناير 2007)

الف شكر على هذا المؤتمر و لكن للأسف لن استطيع حضوره لاني من مصر و لكني أود متابعة فاعليته فأرجو أن يتم وضع فاعليته على المنتدى ................... و شكرا .


----------



## almasallah (6 يناير 2007)

شكرا على هذة المعلومة


----------



## طارق عبد الرحمن ا (6 يناير 2007)

نشكر كل من ساهم بدعوتنا الى حضور هذا المؤتمر وجزاكم الله كل الخير


----------



## طارق عبد الرحمن ا (6 يناير 2007)

كل عام والعالم الاسلامى بخير بمناسبة عيد الاضحى المبارك


----------



## wael raafat (6 يناير 2007)

الأخوة الكرام...... نشكر كل من ساهم بدعوتنا الى حضور هذا المؤتمر وجزاكم الله كل الخير ...
ولآكن كنا نريد ان نطلع على محاور المؤتر .... وإمكانية المشاركة بأبحاث مشورة فية .... ولكم جزيل الشكر ....


----------



## beshoyfarouk (6 يناير 2007)

شكرا على هذا الموضوع


----------



## ابو بكر المهندس (6 يناير 2007)

_مشكورين علي الدعوة وموفقين باذن الله_


----------



## عبد الله الدليمي (6 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم نشكركم على حسن الاستضافه


----------



## ABOALSARA (6 يناير 2007)

جزاك االله خيرا أخى الكريم


----------



## العلم للإيمان (6 يناير 2007)

engawy قال:


> الف شكر على هذا المؤتمر و لكن للأسف لن استطيع حضوره لاني من مصر و لكني أود متابعة فاعليته فأرجو أن يتم وضع فاعليته على المنتدى ................... و شكرا .



جزاك الله خيراً, على التواصل المستمر , جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك


----------



## مروه العراقيه (6 يناير 2007)

شكرا اخ محمد و الله هذا شيء جميل هذا المؤتمر و اتمنى ان اكون في ابو ظبي حتى احضر هذا المؤتمر و يا رب انشاء الله يوم للعراق بس ياربي لو نتقدم و لو خطوه وحده مثل ابو ظبي و غيره من الدول الله كريم يمكن في يوم انا اقود مثل هكذا مؤتمر في بغداد و تأتي ناس من كل دول العالم لحضور هذا المؤتمر يا رب الحلم يصبح حقيقه و اشعر انه عملت شيء لهذا البلد العراق الي تعب من الالم يارب انشاء الله و مشكورين
مروه العراقيه


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (7 يناير 2007)

مروه العراقيه قال:


> شكرا اخ محمد و الله هذا شيء جميل هذا المؤتمر و اتمنى ان اكون في ابو ظبي حتى احضر هذا المؤتمر و يا رب انشاء الله يوم للعراق بس ياربي لو نتقدم و لو خطوه وحده مثل ابو ظبي و غيره من الدول الله كريم يمكن في يوم انا اقود مثل هكذا مؤتمر في بغداد و تأتي ناس من كل دول العالم لحضور هذا المؤتمر يا رب الحلم يصبح حقيقه و اشعر انه عملت شيء لهذا البلد العراق الي تعب من الالم يارب انشاء الله و مشكورين
> مروه العراقيه


 


إن شاء الله

ولكن ليس فقط للعراق وإنما للأمة الاسلامية ،،، ليكن دوما همنا هو هم الأمة


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (7 يناير 2007)

wael raafat قال:


> الأخوة الكرام...... نشكر كل من ساهم بدعوتنا الى حضور هذا المؤتمر وجزاكم الله كل الخير ...
> ولآكن كنا نريد ان نطلع على محاور المؤتر .... وإمكانية المشاركة بأبحاث مشورة فية .... ولكم جزيل الشكر ....


 

أخي الكريم الملفات تحتوي برنامج المؤتمر كاملا

وهناك ورقة أخرى للمشاركة

أما طرح أوراق العمل فعليك التواصل مع منسقة المؤتمر مباشرة

شكرا


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (7 يناير 2007)

HOMAM قال:


> أرجو ان تقوم أخي الكريم باعطائي فكرة عن موضوع الطاقات المتجددة
> لأنني متردد اذا كنت لح اختص بهذا المجال !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


 

أخي الكريم كل قسم الطاقة المتجددة بين يديك ومليء بمعلومات جيدة حول هذا المجال

أتمنى أن تعطيه شيء من وقتك للإطلاع


----------



## ابو صبا (7 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيكم وكثر من امثالكم تحياتي وتمنياتي بالنجاح


----------



## سمير الفداء (7 يناير 2007)

شكرا على الموضوع


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (7 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير أخي محمد على هذا المؤتمر تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق و الاستفادة منه ..


----------



## noch10 (7 يناير 2007)

موضوع الساعة العرب ينافسون الغرب في ابحاث الطاقة


----------



## م. خطاب (7 يناير 2007)

جزاكم الله خير الجزاء


----------



## تامر محمد عباس علي (7 يناير 2007)

أشكرك يا أخي وأتمنى إذا لم تسمح الظروف لي بحضوره أن نحصل على أوراقه العلمية من خلالكم لتعم الفائدة على جميع الأخوة 
وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## mokhtar (7 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله ألف خير


----------



## abdo1 (7 يناير 2007)

جزاكم الله كل الخير عنا اخ محمد واخ فيصل والي الامام دائما


----------



## أبو أسحاق (7 يناير 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خيرا


----------



## حمدى حمدى# (7 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله ير واتمنا ان يوفقق الله عز وجل


----------



## محمد عبدالسيد (7 يناير 2007)

الطاقة المتجدده هي الطاقة البديلة لطاقة النفط التي لا شك انها سوف تنضب وتنتهي خلال الخسين سنة القادمه لذأ بدأ الاهتمام لإيجاد البديل المناسب للبترول بما يمثله من اهمية كبرى في شتى مجالات الهندسة و خصوصا الهندسة الصناعية .
بعد الدراسه ركز العلمأ الى وجود بديل لا ينتهى مع مرور الانتاج مثل البترول وغيره من الطاقات الغير متجدده , فوجدوا ان الطاقة البديله اي المتجدده هي الحل الاوحد لحل المشاك الموجوده في الطاقة الاخرى من نضوب وتلوث للبيئه وغيره من مشاكل .
تنقسم الطاقة الشمسية الى اربعة انواع اساسية وهي :
1- الطاقة الشمسية
2- الطاقة الريحية (طاقة الرياح)
3- طاقة الاحتباس الحراري
4- طاقة المد والجزر (الطاقة البحريه)


----------



## محمد عبدالسيد (7 يناير 2007)

تسخر الطاقة الشمسية حالياً في أنحاء متعددة من العالم ويمكنها أن تؤمن أضعاف معدّل الاستهلاك الحالي للطاقة في العالم إذا ما تمّ استغلالها بشكل صحيح. يمكن استخدام الطاقة الشمسية لانتاج الكهرباء مباشرة أو للتسخين أو حتّى للتبريد. ولا يحدّ الإمكانيات المستقبلية للطاقة الشمسية سوى استعدادنا للاستفادة من الفرصة. 
<DIV class=body>
<SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Tahoma">ثمة طرق عديدة مختلفة لاستخدام الطاقة المتأتية عن الشمس. الاّ أنّ عبارة "الطاقة الشمسية" تعني تحويل ضوء الشمس إلى طاقة حرارية أو كهربائية لكي نستخدمها. إنّ نوعي الطاقة الشمسية الأساسيين هما : "الفولطائية الضوئية" و"الطاقة الحرارية الشمسية". 
<H2><SPAN lang=AR-SA style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Tahoma">


----------



## محمد عبدالسيد (7 يناير 2007)

<DIV class=*******><DIV class="Page Full">*الطاقة الهوائية*


اطبع
ارسل 
<DIV class=Section>






إنّ طاقة الرياح، مصدر الطاقة الذي يشهد النمو الاسرع في العالم، هي تقنية بسيطة أكثر مما توحي. فخلف الأبراج الطويلة، الرفيعة والشفرات التي تدور بشكل متواصل ومطرد، يكمن تفاعل مركب من المواد الخفيفة الوزن، وتصميم انسيابي وإلكترونيات تُشغّل بواسطة الكمبيوتر. تُنقل الطاقة من دوّار عبر علبة تروس، تعمل أحياناً بسرعة متغيّرة، إلى مولّد (علماً أنّ بعض التوربينات تتجنّب علبة التروس عبر استخدام مجرى مباشر). 
<DIV class=body><H2>
<FONT size=3><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Tahoma"><U>طاقة الرياح اليوم


----------



## محمد عبدالسيد (7 يناير 2007)

<DIV class=*******><DIV class="Page Full">*الطاقة الريحية او الهوائية*


<DIV class=Section>





إنّ طاقة الرياح، مصدر الطاقة الذي يشهد النمو الاسرع في العالم، هي تقنية بسيطة أكثر مما توحي. فخلف الأبراج الطويلة، الرفيعة والشفرات التي تدور بشكل متواصل ومطرد، يكمن تفاعل مركب من المواد الخفيفة الوزن، وتصميم انسيابي وإلكترونيات تُشغّل بواسطة الكمبيوتر. تُنقل الطاقة من دوّار عبر علبة تروس، تعمل أحياناً بسرعة متغيّرة، إلى مولّد (علماً أنّ بعض التوربينات تتجنّب علبة التروس عبر استخدام مجرى مباشر). 
<DIV class=body><H2>
<FONT size=3><SPAN style="FONT-SIZE: 10pt; FONT-FAMILY: Tahoma">طاقة الرياح اليوم


----------



## محمد عبدالسيد (7 يناير 2007)

طاقة المد والجزر في المحيطات
إنّ هذه الطاقة هي طاقة المياه. تحتوي المياه المتحرّكة على مخزون ضخم من الطاقة الطبيعيّة ، سواء أكانت المياه جزءاً من نهرٍ جارٍ أو أمواجاً في المحيط . فكّروا في القوّة المدمّرة لنهرٍ يتجاوز ضفّتيه ويتسبب بفياضانات أو في الأمواج الضخمة التي تتكسّر على شواطئ ضحلة، فيمكنكم عندئذ أن تتخيلوا كمّية الطاقة الموجودة.
يمكن تسخير هذه الطاقة وتحويلها الى كهرباء علماً أن توليد الطاقة من المياه لا يؤدّي الى انبعاث غازات الدفيئة. كذلك هي مصدر طاقة قابل للتجديد لأنّ المياه تتجدد باستمرار بفضل دورة الأرض الهيدرولوجيّة. كلّ ما يحتاجه نظام توليد الكهرباء من المياه هو مصدر دائم للمياه الجارية كالجدول أو النهر. وخلافاً للطاقة الشمسيّة أو طاقة الريح، يمكن للمياه أن تولّد الطاقة بشكل مستمر ومتواصل، بمعدّل ٢٤ ساعة في اليوم . 
طاقة الأمواج
يقدّر المجلس العالمي للطاقة قدرة الموج على انتاج الطاقة باثنين تيراواط في العام، أي ضعف انتاج العالم الحالي من الكهرباء، وما يعادل الطاقة التي تنتجها ألفي محطة نفط، غاز، فحم, وطاقة نوويّة. يمكن أن تزيد الطاقة الاجماليّة القابلة للتجديد في محيطات العالم على ما يفوق حاجة العالم الحاليّة للطاقة بخمسة آلاف مرّة، اذا ما تمّ تسخيرها. في الواقع، لا تزال هذه التقنيّة قيد التطوير، ومن المبكر أن نقدّر متى ستساهم بشكل فعّال في مخطط الطاقة الشامل


----------



## محمد عبدالسيد (7 يناير 2007)

وشكرا نسال الله النفع ودوام الصحه والعافيه


----------



## سعيد حسين العطار (7 يناير 2007)

شكرا على ارسالكم لي خبر المؤتمر وتمنياتي الحضور


----------



## الغارم (7 يناير 2007)

الله يعطيك الف عافيه 
والف الف شكر صراحة كنت ابث عن هذا الموضوع من زمان وحققت لي طلبي 
اكرر شكري وتقديري


----------



## الفارس الأول (7 يناير 2007)

أولاً أحب أن أوجه شكري علي المعلومات القيمة راجياً المولى عز وجل أن تكون في ميزان حسناتكم جميعاً.
ثانياً أتسائل عن الكتب والمواقع الخاصة بتصميم السخانات الشمسية وانظمة الطاقة الحيوية؟ وهل يوجد بعض المشاريع التي يمكن الأطلاع عليها في هذا المجال؟


----------



## أبو جلغيف (8 يناير 2007)

بارك الله فيك ولك جزيل الشكر


----------



## abuzreaq (8 يناير 2007)

بالتوفيق إنشاء الله


----------



## SUM (8 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم
كل عام والجميع بخير
وجزاك الله كل خير


----------



## alawy4 (8 يناير 2007)

مشكور و يع طيك العافية


----------



## كمال مسعود (9 يناير 2007)

جزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## حمد عبد الله (9 يناير 2007)

الاخ محمد السلام عليكم ...
لن اكون حاضرا ...ارجو منك ان توصل رسالتى التاليه :
على البشريه ان تفهم ان الارض قادره على معالجه مقدارا محددا من المواد الملوثه . بعد تجاوز ذلك الحد علينا ان نعد العده للرحيل باقل مقدار من الالم...
من واجب البشر على انفسهم :
1. تحديد سقف للضروريات والحاجات والترفع عن شهوات استهلاكية ضاره بهذه الارض...
2. تطوير الوسائل طويلة الامد وتطوير العقل القادر على ادامتها ...
3.محاولة اقناع البشر بان السعاده لا تاتى بفرط الاستهلاك ولكن تاتى بافضل صوره عندما نحسن ونتقن السيطره على الرغبات ....
4. زياده الاهتمام والتركيز على الوسائل العامه وتطويرها بحيث تستطيع المنافسه بجداره امام الوسائل الخاصه .. 
5. بعد كل ماسبق على اقل تقدير يمكننا ان نطور بدائل تمتلك الجداره لكى توقف حريق النظام الحالي للاستهلاك ...قبل ان يعم الارض الهلاك......
شكرا ..اذا استطعت 
شكرا ..اذا لم تستطع
شكرا ...اذا نسيت 
عذرا ..اذا طلبت ما ليس لي بحق ....


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (9 يناير 2007)

وعد أن أوصلها إذا حضرت وباسمك ان شاء الله

رسالة كاملة من شخص واعي

بارك الله فيك




حمد عبد الله قال:


> الاخ محمد السلام عليكم ...
> لن اكون حاضرا ...ارجو منك ان توصل رسالتى التاليه :
> على البشريه ان تفهم ان الارض قادره على معالجه مقدارا محددا من المواد الملوثه . بعد تجاوز ذلك الحد علينا ان نعد العده للرحيل باقل مقدار من الالم...
> من واجب البشر على انفسهم :
> ...


----------



## علياً (9 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم 
شكرا لكم وجزاكم الله الف خير 
ولكن لي ملاحظة عن موضوع صغير جدا 
وهو ما معنى الاععتمادية في علم الكهرباء
وشكرا لكم 
وكل عام والجميع بالف خير


----------



## مسفر محمد الدوسري (10 يناير 2007)

جزاك الله الف خير ومتعك بالصحة والعافية الدائمة وسوف ابذل جهدي لحضور المؤتمر والتقي بجميع الزملاء بإذن الله الواحد الأحد


----------



## powder (10 يناير 2007)

بالتوفيق إنشاء الله


----------



## محمود النجمى (10 يناير 2007)

شكرا على المؤتمر وكل عام وانت بخير


----------



## عبدالله مناصرة (11 يناير 2007)

شكرا لاهتمامك الجاد في اطلاعنا على كل شيء جديد 
و وفقكم الله


----------



## محمد منصور الباز (11 يناير 2007)

عضو جديـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــد
شكرا


----------



## ياسر الطيب (12 يناير 2007)

merci beauqoup mon frère bon courage et bonne chance.

ياسر الطيب


----------



## ياسر الطيب (12 يناير 2007)

نتمنى لكم التوفيق وإن شاء الله تستفيدوا أكبر قدر من المعلومات وربنا يوفقكم . 
اخوكم/ يـــاســـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــر


----------



## م-ع-عبدالحليم (12 يناير 2007)

جزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## كونى عائشة (12 يناير 2007)

السلام عليكم
جزاك الله خير على الدعوة


----------



## علي يونس عبدالحسن (13 يناير 2007)

الاخ العزيز السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
كيف يمكنني الحضور الى المؤتمر










أخي الكريم التفاصيل أول صفحة

والحضور بالسيارة  إذا انت في الامارات وبالطيارة إذا براها

أراك في المؤتمر ان شاء الله..... مشرف قسم الطاقة المتجددة


----------



## كرم سمير (13 يناير 2007)

شكرا لكم وجزاكم اللة الف خير 


من اخوك كرم


----------



## فائزة احمد (13 يناير 2007)

شكرا لكم جزيل الشكر


----------



## حازم الحميدي (15 يناير 2007)

شكرا جزيلا لكم السادةأعضاء الادارة واتمنى لكم التوفيق 
وجزاكم الله خيراً


----------



## فائزة احمد (15 يناير 2007)

عاشت الايادي وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## علي يونس عبدالحسن (17 يناير 2007)

الاخ العزيز محمد
كنت امني النفس ان يكون ردك لي اكثر احتراما 
كنت اتساءل منك عن كيفية المشاركة حيث انني في العام الماضي تم توجيه دعوة خاصة لي لحضور مؤتمر في احدى الدول الاجنبية وحضرت فانا اتسائل عن كيفية المشاركة في هذا المؤتمر الذي كتبت عنه اما كل من يركب الطائرة يمكن ان يكون ضمن المؤتمر فانا اسف لسؤالي لك حول كيفية المشاركة 
انني استاذي العزيز مهندس اعمل منذ ما يقارب من 23 سنة في مجال الطاقة
شكرا لك ايها الاخ المشرف ثانية


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (18 يناير 2007)

علي يونس عبدالحسن قال:


> الاخ العزيز محمد
> كنت امني النفس ان يكون ردك لي اكثر احتراما
> كنت اتساءل منك عن كيفية المشاركة حيث انني في العام الماضي تم توجيه دعوة خاصة لي لحضور مؤتمر في احدى الدول الاجنبية وحضرت فانا اتسائل عن كيفية المشاركة في هذا المؤتمر الذي كتبت عنه اما كل من يركب الطائرة يمكن ان يكون ضمن المؤتمر فانا اسف لسؤالي لك حول كيفية المشاركة
> انني استاذي العزيز مهندس اعمل منذ ما يقارب من 23 سنة في مجال الطاقة
> شكرا لك ايها الاخ المشرف ثانية


 


أعتذر أستاذي الفاضل ان كان الرد جارح نوعا ما

لكن صدقني لأن كثير من الأعضاء يستفزوني بأسئلة لا يجب أن توجه لي

أنا لست منسق المؤتمر أنا سأحضر فقط

لذلك وضعت رقم منسقة المؤتمر بإمكانك مكالمتها هاتفيا والاستفسار منها لأنني لا أدري ما الاجراءات

اللازمة إن كنت خارج الامارات أما بداخلها فلا يوجد أي اجراءت فقط احضر للعنوان المذكور

في الملفات المرفقة أول صفحة

الموضوع بسيط جدا

أعتذر مرة أخرى ،،،


----------



## محمد نجم الدين (18 يناير 2007)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## عبد القاهر (18 يناير 2007)

Thanks very much


----------



## علي يونس عبدالحسن (18 يناير 2007)

شكرا لك اخي العزيز وانا اسف جدا وشكرا مرة اخرى على هذا الجهد الجميل الذي بدر منك تحياتي لكل الاخوان العاملين في الملتقى


----------



## electrichuman (19 يناير 2007)

ألسلام عليكم ورحمة الله
اكرمك المولى عز وجل على الموضوع 
وكل عام والامة الاسلامية بالف خير وعزة وكرامة والقدس الشريف محرر
بمناسبة العام الهجري الجديد


----------



## الريح عبد العال (19 يناير 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## أ.د. عزالدين صادق (19 يناير 2007)

هل بالامكان المشارك بالمؤتمر ..... الان اطلعت.....كيف يمكن ملي الاستمارة واسالها....اني في السودان الان.... واود المشاركة ببحث او الحضور.....ولكن لا املك بطاقى ائتمان لدفع رسوم التسجيل ممكن ادفها بعد الوصول..... جزاكم الله خيرا ... سرعة الاجابه مقدرة


----------



## صناعة المعمار (20 يناير 2007)

*28 يناير.....مازلت الفرصة قائمة*

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الى الأخ : أ.د. عزالدين صادق




م.محمد الكردي قال:


> الأخوة الأكارم سألخص طريقة المشاركة
> 
> 1) هناك رقم اتصال مباشر وضعته لمنسقة المؤتمر يمكن الاتصال بها مباشرة وهي تعطيكم الطريقة بالتفصيل.
> 
> ...


----------



## aldeepa (21 يناير 2007)

لك التحية والاحترام ايها الاخ الفاضل ربنا يستر حالك ويجزيك خير الجزاء


----------



## السنوسي (21 يناير 2007)

أرجو الافاذة بهذا المؤتمر بمعلومات كافية وقيمة


----------



## مامون القزاز (23 يناير 2007)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## الريح عبد العال (23 يناير 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## كرم سمير (24 يناير 2007)

جزاكم اللة خيرا


----------



## حمد عبد الله (10 فبراير 2007)

لك يا منازل في القلوب منازل اقفرت انت وهن منك اواهل .....................اتمنى ان يكون غياب المهندسين عن الملتقى يعنى انهم يخدمون امتهم وانفسهم ...حيث لايضيع الزمن على هذه الامه وابناءها .. حينذاك نلتقي في وقت راحتنا ونحن فرحين حقا اننا نعمل شيئا ونتعلم شيئا ونفيد احبتنا ونرفع عن كاهل اطفالنا محنة غياب الامال والاهداف ونستمر على حالنا هذا حتى تصل رسالتنا (رسالة الحق ) الى كل من كان له قلب او القى السمع وهو شهيد .... اخلصوا النيه حق الاخلاص ..للحق وللامه ..وامضوا نحو ميادين العمل التي ستبنيها سواعدكم المتعاونه ..حينها سنتعلم بالعمل ..وسنفرح بالعمل ..وسنقضي على الاوهام والفرقة بالعمل وسنصنع دولارنا الخاص بالعمل ..ولا نمد ايدينا الى احد سوى الله ...فايدينا مع بعض وليس ليد الباطل مكان ........انشاء الله....انشاء الله..انشاء الله ....


----------



## كرم سمير (18 فبراير 2007)

جزاكم اللة خيرا 

على هذا الكلام الجميل 

من اخوك كرم


----------



## sayydo (21 فبراير 2007)

اشكركم وجزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م.محمد الكردي (21 فبراير 2007)

سنضع شيء من نتائج المؤتمر قريبا ان شاء الله


----------



## حمد عبد الله (22 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم .....
هل كان عدد من اصحاب القرار (دوليا...عربيا ...اقليميا ) ضمن من حضر المؤتمر ..ام انه كان مؤتمر مهندسين وعلماء ....فقط ...


----------



## electrichuman (22 فبراير 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

الجميل في هذه المؤتمرات هو تبادل الخبرات وتحديث المعلومات.
واخالف رأي البعض ان الشركات الراعية تعرض منتجاتها واهمس في اذنهم ان المنتجات الحديثة للشركات هي في الأغلب اخر ماتوصل اليه المنتجون والمصنعون في مجالهم وتمت التجربة والاختبار لينزل في الاسواق ولا بأس لهم طلب الربح وعرض منتجهم. الغريب في الموضوع حضور بعض الزوار الذين لا علاقة لهم بالموضوع فقط التنزه ولو وضعوا في نيتهم طلب العلم والاستزادة منه لكتب لهم برحمة الله اجر طالب العلم.

والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## كرم سمير (23 فبراير 2007)

مشكوووووووووووووور 



جزاك الله خيراً


----------



## سعد الكناني (25 فبراير 2007)

ارجوا من الأخوة نشر كل متعلقات المؤتمر لأني بحاجة اليها وفقكم الله

الف مبروك للعزيز فيصل الشريف ونتمنى المزيد من الابداع العربي


----------



## arch_hamada (16 أبريل 2007)

لقد تمتعت جداً بالتجوال في أرجاء هذا المنتدى الفسيح ....
ولكنني استغربت بعض الظواهر التي لا تبتعد كثيراً عنها في المجمتمع العربي في كل أقطاره : 
1- الحماس الشديد في البداية الذي مايلبث أن يزول تدريجياً ( فقاعة )
2- الأسئلة المتكررة من الزملاء الذين لا يقرؤون جميع المشاركات والإجابات عنها .
3- الكثير من المعلومات المنقولة ، و غير المفهومة ، وكأن ليس لدينا عقول تفكر .
4- الانبهار بكل المنجزات الحضارية الغربية رغم أن معظمها كان منجزات إسلامية......


----------



## أيمن فقيري (28 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا .. مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## عمرو الرخاوى (9 مايو 2007)

رااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااائع


----------



## abu jakob (27 مايو 2007)

كلامك صحيح
ولكن الحل ليس بالقريب


----------



## سعد الكناني (22 يوليو 2007)

*نشكركم على هذه الفائدة *


----------



## محمود جميل (26 يوليو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## جمال ابراهيم (31 يوليو 2007)

جزاكم الله خيرا فات الاوان


----------



## صناعة المعمار (31 يوليو 2007)

*بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم*



جمال ابراهيم قال:


> جزاكم الله خيرا فات الاوان



على ماذا ؟ ؟ ​


----------



## علياً (2 أغسطس 2007)

السلام عليكم 
الكلام جميل ومفيد
وشكرا


----------

